# Freeze Dried Fruit



## SergeMarx (9/4/17)

Last year our hb club purchased a wine barrel and filled it with wort and yeast and bugs. And love. So much love. We now have 200 odd litres of a very splendid sour and distribution day looms.

I've been considering laying a portion of my share on some fruit for a while, and I had the notion that freeze dried fruit powders may work well - lots of flavour, quicker to work and possibly more controllable (by allowing you to add known amounts to a sample until it hits the right balance.)

Anyone have any experience with this?

Cheers


----------



## klangers (28/4/17)

Never used freeze dried powders.

If you're not keen on fresh fruit, I would suggest using flavour essences/extracts. Same advantages but a bit easier to administer and no risk of clouding the beer.


----------

